

Ask HN: Please help - how to take decision? - maheshs

I am doing some research on some web based product and found couple of good implementation.<p>Matching those features is not a big deal but will take time to implement.<p>I don’t know how to take decision whether should I go for it or not.<p>This happened lots of time with me, I came up with some problem and solution is already exist after then I don’t know how to follow it.<p>Please suggest!!!
======
pedalpete
If the solution already exists, then the market is being addressed. You have
to bring something else to the market. How can you make it better than what
exists. If you can't then find the next great thing.

Who has made a success by just copying something that is already out there.
Particularly when you say you found other good implementations. If the other
implementations sucked, then you'd have some opportunity.

There are LOTS of things that haven't been done. Keep looking and maybe you'll
find yours.

------
farout
Susan Blackmore says genes evolve using the technique: copy, vary, select. All
have you have here is market validation.

The issue is not implementation as odd as it sounds. Who is your market? How
will you reach them economically and timely manner? Why will they either
switch or if greenfield turn to your app? Those are the real questions to
answer. Do the marketing plan. Talk to potential customer base and see if what
they think since it is their wallet before you even build. If you do not know
who to talk to and where to find them, this issue alone will sink you.

Now which part of this market is not being served either by quality, quantity,
or price. Perhaps there are too many features for the price so a portion is
not buying the current market. Perhaps there are feature that are needed for a
particular niche that are not being served. Perhaps nichify for a particular
group.

Also look at the supply chain in this industry. Who in this industry can also
benefit that isn't?

All your experience is telling you have not done your homework and asking you
to collect more info before investment - there is nothing wrong with that.
That's a good thing.

